# للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف



## kaboooo (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*الرد على شبه :  
لماذا تشبهون إلهكم بالخروف؟​
سفر الرؤيا الإصحاح الخامس الفقرة السادسة ما نصه : (( وَنَظَرْتُ فَرَأَيْتُ فِي الْوَسَطِ بَيْنَ الْعَرْشِ وَالْكَائِنَاتِ الْحَيَّةِ الأَرْبَعَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ خروف قائم كَأَنَّهُ مذبوح. وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَسَبْعُ أَعْيُنٍ تُمَثِّلُ أَرْوَاحَ اللهِ السَّبْعَةَ الَّتِي أُرْسِلَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا.)) 
بعد قراءته لهذه الفقرة تساءل أحد الأخوة المسلمين: 
1 - تشبهون أنتم أيها المسيحيون إلهكم بأنه خروف وهذا غير معقول وغير لائق. 
2- علماً بأن يوحنا يقول أن الخروف كأنه مذبوح على سبيل الظن والشك ولم يقل أنه مذبوح . 
3- ما معنى تشبيه إلهكم بخروف ، وإننا إذا فرضنا أنكم تريدون بالخروف الوداعة والرقة والاستسلام فليس ذلك من صفات الألوهية؟ . 
وإذا فرضنا أن الرقة والوداعة هي صفات إلهكم خاصة ، وإذا فرضنا أن ذلك هو ما دعاكم أن تسموه خروفاً ، فما بالكم تزعمون أن للخروف غضباً عظيماً وشكيمة وبطشاً ؟! رؤيا [ 6 : 16 ] " وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ وَالصُّخُورِ: اُسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا وَأَخْفِينَا عَنْ وَجْهِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَعَنْ غَضَبِ الْحَمَلِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ يَوْمُ غَضَبِهِ الْعَظِيمُ. وَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْوُقُوفَ؟". 
4- والعجب ثم إننا إذا رجعنا إلى الأناجيل الأربعة وجدنا المسيح لا يسمي نفسه ( خروفاً ) بل يسمي نفسه ( راعي الخراف) فهو يقول في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح [ 10 : 27 ] : (( خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا اعرفها فتتبعني )) . 
فكيف ساغ لكم بأن تسموا إلهكم خروفاً مع كون الإنسان لا يصح أن يسمى بذلك لأنه أفضل من الخروف وذلك بشهادة المسيح نفسه في إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني عشر الفقرة الثانية عشرة فهو يقول : (( فالإنسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف )) أن هذا الخروف موصوف بأن له سبعة قرون والحمل الوديع لا يكون هذا وصفه؟؟ 

والآن لنناقش تساؤلات صديقنا سوياً:
1 - تشبهون أنتم أيها المسيحيون إلهكم بأنه خروف وهذا غير معقول وغير لائق. 

أولاً: ليس نحن من شبه المسيح بالحمل أو الخروف، فلنقرأ في رؤيا يوحنا التي يقتبس منها المعترض الإصحاح الأول والآية الأولى "إِعْلاَنُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الذي أَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ اللهُ، لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ". 
إذن فهو إعلان الله بيسوع المسيح وليس منا نحن! 
وأول من أطلق هذا اللقب على المسيح كان واحد من أولي العزم بين الأنبياء وهو يوحنا ( يحيى بن زكريا ) فقد قال حين رآه " وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ " ( يوحنا 29:1). 

ثانياً: ما معنى هذا اللقب؟ لكل لقب من ألقاب المسيح معنى يعلن جانب من جوانب عمله الخلاصي، أو علاقته بالله والإنسان، فهذا اللقب الذبيحي يتجه للإعلان عن وظيفة المسيح كحمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. 
الأصل اليوناني لهذه الكلمة هو ΑΡΥΙΣΥ(ARNION ) والتي تعني حمل حولي، وهي إشارة واضحة لخرف الفصح الذي جاء ذكره في ( خروج 1:12-5 ) " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ: هَذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ. كَلِّمَا كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ فِي الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ هَذَا الشَّهْرِ يَأْخُذُونَ لَهُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَاةً بِحَسَبِ بُيُوتِ الآبَاءِ. شَاةً لِلْبَيْتِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ صَغِيراً عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُفْواً لِشَاةٍ يَأْخُذُ هُوَ وَجَارُهُ الْقَرِيبُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بِحَسَبِ عَدَدِ النُّفُوسِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أَكْلِهِ تَحْسِبُونَ لِلشَّاةِ. تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَراً ابْنَ سَنَةٍ تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ". 

فالمسيح سُمى بالحمل، لأنه هو الذبيحة التي ارتضاها الله تعالى ليقوم بالتكفير عن الجنس البشري. فقديماً كان يقدم حمل الناس لله، أما في العهد الجديد يقدم " حمل الله " للناس، ومن أجل الناس. 
لقد رآه إشعياء بعين النبوة المفتوحة فقال " ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ " ( إشعياء 7:53 ). 
أما الرسل فعاينوا عمله الكفاري وشهدوا " لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا. إِذاً لِنُعَيِّدْ لَيْسَ بِخَمِيرَةٍ عَتِيقَةٍ وَلاَ بِخَمِيرَةِ الشَّرِّ وَالْخُبْثِ بَلْ بِفَطِيرِ الإِخْلاَصِ وَالْحَقِّ" ( 1 كورنثوس 8:5 )، " عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ " (1بطرس 18:1-20). 
إذاً إعلان الوحي عن المسيح أنه " حمل الله " ليس تحقيراً لشخصه الكريم، إنما تعظيماً لعمله الفدائي من أجل الإنسان. فكما فدا الله قديماً ابن سيدنا إبراهيم بذبح عظيم، هكذا فدانا الآن جميعاً بهذا الذبح الأعظم. فالوضع لم يتغير ونحن دائماً بحاجة إلى حمل من الله ليفدينا من الموت ويُذبح بدلاً عناً. 

2- علماً بأن يوحنا يقول أن الخروف " كأنه مذبوح" على سبيل الظن والشك ولم يقل أنه مذبوح . 

لم يقل ذلك على سبيل الظن أو الشك إنما لأنه قائم من الأموات " وَرَأَيْتُ فَإِذَا فِي وَسَطِ الْعَرْشِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ وَفِي وَسَطِ الشُّيُوخِ حَمَلٌ قَائِمٌ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ " ( رؤيا 6:5 )، ولأن الذبح لم يؤثر فيه " فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ." ( رؤ يا 17:1-18 ). 

3- ما معنى تشبية إلهكم بخروف ، وإننا إذا فرضنا أنكم تريدون بالخروف الوداعة والرقة والاستسلام فليس ذلك من صفات الألوهية؟ 
وإذا فرضنا أن الرقة والوداعة هي صفات إلهكم خاصة ، وإذا فرضنا أن ذلك هو ما دعاكم أن تسموه خروفاً ، فما بالكم تزعمون أن للخروف غضباً عظيماً وشكيمة وبطشاً ؟! رؤيا [ 6 : 16 ] " وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ وَالصُّخُورِ: اُسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا وَأَخْفِينَا عَنْ وَجْهِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَعَنْ غَضَبِ الْحَمَلِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ يَوْمُ غَضَبِهِ الْعَظِيمُ. وَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْوُقُوفَ؟" 

قلنا أنه المقصود من هذا اللقب هو الإعلان عن عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب وهو ما يعلن عن رأفته ومحبته للخطاة، ولكن أيضاً عدله ورفضه للخطية. 
فالآية تتكلم عن يوم مجئ المسيح لدينونة العالمين كما أعلن هو بنفسه " لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ " ( يوحنا 22:5 ). وكما أعترف بذلك نبي الإسلام حين قال: 
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏سمع ‏ ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏عن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل فيكم ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏‏ حكما مقسطا فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض المال حتى لا يقبله أحد.
وفي ذاك اليوم يحاول أن يهرب من لا يريد الوقوف أمام الديان العادل بسبب أعماله الشريرة، فهو يوم الغضب العظيم ومن يستطيع الوقوف؟! 
فهل هناك تعارض بين العدل والرحمة؟ 

4- والعجب إننا إذا رجعنا إلى الأناجيل الأربعة وجدنا المسيح لا يسمي نفسه ( خروفاً ) بل يسمي نفسه ( راعي الخراف) فهو يقول في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح [ 10 : 27 ] : (( خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا اعرفها فتتبعني )) . 
قد يكون المسيح لم يقل صراحة أنه حمل الذبيحة لكن أشار إلى أنه سوف يقوم بهذا العمل حين قال: " لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ "( مرقس 45:10). 
وفدية  تعني أنه يبذل حياته من أجل الجميع، وهو بالضبط عمل حمل الذبيحة " عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ " (1بطرس 18:1-20). 
فالمسيح يبذل نفسه فدية، ونحن قد تم فداءنا بحمل بلا عيب، إذاً المسيح هو ذاك الحمل الذي بلا عيب الذي به تم الفداء. 
أما لقب راعي الخراف فهو أحد وظائف الله في العهد القديم " لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أَسْأَلُ عَنْ غَنَمِي وَأَفْتَقِدُهَا. كَمَا يَفْتَقِدُ الرَّاعِي قَطِيعَهُ يَوْمَ يَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِ غَنَمِهِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ, هَكَذَا أَفْتَقِدُ غَنَمِي وَأُخَلِّصُهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَمَاكِنِ الَّتِي تَشَتَّتَتْ إِلَيْهَا فِي يَوْمِ الْغَيْمِ وَالضَّبَابِ" ( حزقيال 34: 11، 12). 
فالمسيح حينما يقول : " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ " ( يوحنا 11:10 ) إنما يشير إلى أنه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( 1تيمثاوس 16:3 ) ومازال يقوم بعمله، قديماً للتأديب والتعليم. أما الآن فللفداء " وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ " ( يوحنا 11:10 ). 

فكيف ساغ لكم بأن تسموا إلهكم خروفاً مع كون الإنسان لا يصح أن يسمى بذلك لأنه أفضل من الخروف وذلك بشهادة المسيح نفسه في إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني عشر الفقرة الثانية عشرة فهو يقول : (( فالإنسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف )) أن هذا الخروف موصوف بأن له سبعة قرون والحمل الوديع لا يكون هذا وصفه؟؟ 

لا شك أن الإنسان أفضل من الخروف وخصوصاً أنه كان يقدم مئات الحملان في الذبائح المتعددة من أجل خطاياه، مما يشير إلى عدم كفاية حمل العهد القديم، ولكننا نجد يوحنا يشير إلى المسيح أنه حمل واحد قادر أن يرفع خطايا الجميع، وذلك بسلطانه الإلهي باعتباره " حمل الله " . فقديما كان كل شخص يقدم عشرات الذبائح خلال سني عمره، أما المسيح فهو الحمل الوحيد الكافي لكل الناس في كل الأزمنة " هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ " ( يوحنا 29:1 ). 
فمن هو أعظم الإنسان الخاطئ، أم حمل " الله " الذي يرفع خطيته؟ 
أما الوصف بأنه حمل ذو سبعة قرون، فهو دلالة على قوته الذاتية الكاملة فيه وهو ما لا يتعارض مع رحمته ومحبته.*


----------



## sam_on_u_all (15 سبتمبر 2006)

إيه دة؟ هو انت فعلا بتقول و بتعترف ان فى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم؟
هو انت مش مسيحى و لا ايه؟
اما باقى الشرح فتاكد انه لا يقنع طفلا فىkg1


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

sam_on_u_all قال:


> إيه دة؟ هو انت فعلا بتقول و بتعترف ان فى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم؟
> هو انت مش مسيحى و لا ايه؟
> اما باقى الشرح فتاكد انه لا يقنع طفلا فىkg1


 
*رفضك للشرح لانك اعمى القلب لا ينفي صحته, فأنت لم تأتي بأي دليل ينفي*

*كما ان نصوص الكتاب المقدس هي نصوصنا و نحن اعرف بمعناها فأترك لنا ع*
*متعة التفسير و الشرح*


----------



## kaboooo (16 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مش هرد كفايا رد الزعيم الكبير  ماى روك اشكرك على الرد 

واظن ان كده اى حد يقول على المسيح كنا نقول او تشبيه بخروف يروح يروح علشان 

كده الموضوع اتقفل


----------



## sam_on_u_all (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ المشرف:
بدلا من حذف المشاركة  كان الاولى ان ترد  عليها بالعقل و يقارع الحجة بالحجة لان ما قلته ليس من عندى بل هو نصوص من كتابك المقدس. فهل انت غير مؤمن بهذه النصوص ام انت تنكر وجودها؟ 
ثم انت فى كل مكان تشكر الله على نعمة العقل( ربنا يديمها نعمة و يحفظها من الزوال) فلماذا تنكر على مسلم بدون عقل محاولة استخدامه لعقله؟ 
 ياخى طب خليك معايا يمكن اقتنع بكلامك و تفسيراتك و ربن يهدينى على ايدك.
انك بهذا تطاب باستخدام العقل ثم تمنع الناس من ذلك.( كبر مقتا عند الله ان تقولوا ما لا تفعلون)


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

sam_on_u_all قال:


> الاخ المشرف:
> بدلا من حذف المشاركة كان الاولى ان ترد عليها بالعقل و يقارع الحجة بالحجة لان ما قلته ليس من عندى بل هو نصوص من كتابك المقدس. فهل انت غير مؤمن بهذه النصوص ام انت تنكر وجودها؟
> ثم انت فى كل مكان تشكر الله على نعمة العقل( ربنا يديمها نعمة و يحفظها من الزوال) فلماذا تنكر على مسلم بدون عقل محاولة استخدامه لعقله؟
> ياخى طب خليك معايا يمكن اقتنع بكلامك و تفسيراتك و ربن يهدينى على ايدك.
> انك بهذا تطاب باستخدام العقل ثم تمنع الناس من ذلك.( كبر مقتا عند الله ان تقولوا ما لا تفعلون)


 
*لما تتعلم الادب و تطرح الموضوع او السؤال بكل موضوعية و ادب يبقى تتكلم*


*تم تحذيرك بكارت احمر... المرة الجاية ايقاف لمدة يومين*


----------



## sam_on_u_all (17 سبتمبر 2006)

طب ممكن يا اونكل اسال حضرتك ازاى يكون الرب لبؤة و نمر و دب؟ 
و ممكن تقنعنى بالعقل بدل جكاية افتح قلبك ( عشان دى بتفكرنى بفيلم  فيه جملة ( لا تجادل يا اخ على) و انا بصراحة باحب اجادل لغاية ما اقتنع.


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

sam_on_u_all قال:


> طب ممكن يا اونكل اسال حضرتك ازاى يكون الرب لبؤة و نمر و دب؟
> .


 
*أفتح موضوع مستقل بالسؤال هذا و ارد عليك, فلا تشتت الموضوع هذا رجاءا*


----------



## Islam4ever (17 سبتمبر 2006)

> وكما أعترف بذلك نبي الإسلام حين قال:
> ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏سمع ‏ ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏عن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال *‏ ‏لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل فيكم ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏‏ حكما مقسطا *فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض المال حتى لا يقبله أحد.


 
*ياجماعة ارسوا لكم على بر ......  مره تقولوا احنا مانعترفش بنبي الاسلام *
*ودلوقتي واحد مسيحي جاي يقول (وكما اعترف نبي الإسلام حين قال)*

*يعني لما يكون الموضوع في صالحكم تستشهدوا بيه ولما يكون ضدكم تقولوا لانعترف بيه............. عجبي *


----------



## الملثم (25 سبتمبر 2006)

سؤال بريء جدا 
بس من اولها ما في غضب ولا زعل 

لو سألنا سؤالا للنصارى 
هل الاصل في الكلام عندكم انه يحمل على الحقيقة ام انه على التأويل ​


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> سؤال بريء جدا
> 
> بس من اولها ما في غضب ولا زعل ​
> لو سألنا سؤالا للنصارى
> ...


 
حقيقة ايه و تأويل ايه و بتاع ايه؟

تفسير و معنى الحمل اوضحناه بكل موضوعية وهو اشارة الى الجسد الذي بذل و الذي دعي حمل الله الذي يحمل خطئة العالم بالتوازي مع العهد القديم بتقدمة الحمل البكر لتكفير الخطايا

هذه نصوص و تفاسير الكتاب المقدس, عجبك تفسيرها و شرحها اهلا و سهلا

بقيت راكب دماغك و مش راضي تستوعب يبقى براحتك لكن لا يحق لك تكذيب التافاسير او المعنى 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الملثم (26 سبتمبر 2006)

ليش انتم تتحسسون من كل سؤال قلت لكم سؤال بريء ليس فيه اي ذنب ترد علي الرد القاسي هذا ايش مالك يا رجل كله سؤال 
لما واحد يقولك هذا ابريق شاي ايش فهم من هذا الكلام هل تفهم انه وعاء  يوضع به شاي للشرب ام فهم انه خبز يؤكل 
كل كلام لا يفهم منه الا الحقيق وان اردت ان تخرج الكلام عن الحقيق لا بد من دليل يذهب هذا المخرج عن الاصل الحقيقي فلما يقال خروف اذن لا يخطر ببال احد من البشر الا انه ذو القرنين وذو اللية وصاجب الارجل الاربعة اما اذا ارد ان ضع اي تفسير على ما يناسب كثير من العقائد فهو سهل 
هذا مقصد سؤالي 
ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضح لك سبب السؤال


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> ليش انتم تتحسسون من كل سؤال قلت لكم سؤال بريء ليس فيه اي ذنب ترد علي الرد القاسي هذا ايش مالك يا رجل كله سؤال
> لما واحد يقولك هذا ابريق شاي ايش فهم من هذا الكلام هل تفهم انه وعاء يوضع به شاي للشرب ام فهم انه خبز يؤكل
> كل كلام لا يفهم منه الا الحقيق وان اردت ان تخرج الكلام عن الحقيق لا بد من دليل يذهب هذا المخرج عن الاصل الحقيقي فلما يقال خروف اذن لا يخطر ببال احد من البشر الا انه ذو القرنين وذو اللية وصاجب الارجل الاربعة اما اذا ارد ان ضع اي تفسير على ما يناسب كثير من العقائد فهو سهل
> هذا مقصد سؤالي
> ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضح لك سبب السؤال


 
سؤالك واضح و جاوبناك جواب واضح ايضا
الخروف هو رمز للفداء و الكفارة
بالعهد القديم كان الخروف و الحمل البكر يقدم للكفارة
فمعناه واضح جدا و من سياق الاية التي ذكرتها التي في الحمل ترفع خطيئة العالم
فالكتاب المقدس ملئ بالرموز و الاشارات وهذه واحدة منهم


----------



## الباحث (11 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> سؤالك واضح و جاوبناك جواب واضح ايضا
> الخروف هو رمز للفداء و الكفارة
> بالعهد القديم كان الخروف و الحمل البكر يقدم للكفارة
> فمعناه واضح جدا و من سياق الاية التي ذكرتها التي في الحمل ترفع خطيئة العالم
> فالكتاب المقدس ملئ بالرموز و الاشارات وهذه واحدة منهم


 
لماذا الردود متعصبه وحاده ؟

أرجو الإجابه على سؤال واحد ورجاء بدون عصبيه فالهدف النقاش والفهم :

هل معنى كلامك يا روك أن الله شبه إبنه الوحيد بالخروف لأنه ضحى به ؟


أرجو الإجابه وشكرا


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> هل معنى كلامك يا روك أن الله شبه إبنه الوحيد بالخروف لأنه ضحى به ؟


 
لا يوجد شىء اسمه الله حين تتكلم عن الابن

الابن شبه بالخروف و الحمل و الشاة لأنه مات بدلا من خطيتنا كما كان يموت الخروف الذى بلا عيب او الحمل او الشاة فى العهد القديم بدلا من خطية الانسان


----------



## الباحث (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*


F a d i e قال:



لا يوجد شىء اسمه الله حين تتكلم عن الابن

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


F a d i e قال:


> *الابن شبه بالخروف و الحمل و الشاة لأنه مات بدلا من خطيتنا كما كان يموت الخروف الذى بلا عيب او الحمل او الشاة فى العهد القديم بدلا من خطية الانسان*





*جميل جداا ولا أريد أكثر من ذلك .*

*أليس الأب والأبن واحد يا أستاذ فادى !!  *

*إذن لم نخطىء عندما قلنا أن إلهك خروف لأنه وفق عقيدتك فضل أن يكون خروفا ليضحى بنفسه من أجل البشريه .*

*أنت لك أن تفخر أن إلهك خروف ... لأنه أصبح خروفا من أجلك يا فادى  *


*أشكرك *​


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> *جميل جداا ولا أريد أكثر من ذلك .
> 
> أليس الأب والأبن واحد يا أستاذ فادى !! *
> 
> ...


 
من أجلك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*

++ المسيحية تستخدم لغة الرموز والتشبيهات , فى كثير من الأمور ,وذلك يضطرنا  لشيئ من التفكير . فإن الله يريدنا أن نشغَّــل عقولنا , لأنه لم يخلقها فينا عبثاً , بل إنه إعتبر أن عدم الفهم يمكن أن يؤدى للهلاك .
+++ ومن تلك الرموز ,الرمز للأبرار بالخراف , لمسالمتها ,, والرمز للأشرار بالذئاب لوحشيتها وسعارها .
++++ وكل نموزج له مكاسبه وله خسائره  , هنا على الأرض ثم هناك فى السماء .
+++++ ولكن مكنونات قلب الإنسان , تجعله يقبل أحد النموزجين , ويحتقـر الآخر .
++++++ أما تشبيه المسيح بالخروف والحمل , فإنه يشير إلى كلٍ من وداعته , وفدائه لنا , معاً
+++++++ ولكن الموت الفدائى , الذى ماته , حدث للناسوت فقط , وإنما ينسب نظرياً فقط لللاهوت المتحد به , فإن الللاهوت غير متغير وغير متأثر بأى شيئ .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*

++ المسيحية تستخدم تغة الرموز والتشبيهات في كثير من الأمور , لذلك نحتاج إلى التفكير .ذلك لأن الله يريدنا أن نشغَّـــل عقولنا لأنه لم يخلقها عبثاً . إلى درجة أنه إعتبر أن عدم الفهم يمكن أن يؤدى للهلاك .   +++ ومن هذه الرموز ,تشبيه الأبرار بالخراف , لمسالمتها ,,, وتشبيه الأشرار بالذئاب , لوحشيتها وإجرامها.  ++++ ومكنونات قلب الإنسان تجعله يقبل أحد النموزجين ويحتقـــر  النموزج الآخر , فالطيور على أشكالها ... ++++++ وأما تشبيه المسيح بالخروف والحمل , فذلك لوداعته , ولفدائه , معاًً .                         ++++++++ وأما أن المقصود بالموت , أنه موت الناسوت , وأنه ينسب نظريـاً فقط لللاهوت المتحد به ,فسبق


----------



## العبد الحر (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*

بسم الله

أنا عضو جديد  شكرا على المجهود

ممكن أستفسر عن أمر هو الله عز وجل عندما يشبة نفسة بالخروف وبعض الحيوانات أليست إهانة 

أرجو الرد  ..... وشكرا


----------



## Tabitha (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*



العبد الحر قال:


> ممكن أستفسر عن أمر هو الله عز وجل عندما يشبة نفسة بالخروف وبعض الحيوانات أليست إهانة
> 
> أرجو الرد  ..... وشكرا




معقول يا العبد الحر... جاي بأخر الموضوع وتسأل السؤال ده! 
معنى كده انك لم تقرأ كلمة من الموضوع .... 
الإجابة هاتلاقيها بالموضوع ، إقراه واذا مش فاهم جزء معين بالموضوع اقتبسه وإسأل فيه.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*

الأخ الفاضل: العبد الحر .     بعد التحية 
+ الله ليس له شبيه لنشبهه به , فنحن لا نقصد ذلك . + ولكننا - هنا - نشير للناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت ,بدون أن نخلط بينهما .++ التشبيه بخروف الفداء ( أى الأضحية ) يشير للناسوت القابل للموت , وأمّـا اللاهوت , فلايتأثر بأى شيئ.  ++ أمّــا بخصوص الإهانة ,فلا وجود لها , لأننا نعتبر أن عمله هو من أعمال المحبة الفائقة التى تستوجب الشكر والإكرام والتمجيد . ++ إحساسنا نحو الله, هو فى غاية الحب والعرفان بالجميل , مع كل التمجيد .++ وهذا الحب يدفعنا لإحتمال ما لا يحتمله أحد . و أنت لن تحتمل من أجل من تحتقره , بل من أجل من تمجده أعظم التمجيد .  مع التنويه إلى أن إحتمالنا , له سمات خاصة , فدافعه هو الحب وليس الغضب ,ولا الرغبة فى الإنتقام , حتى أن شهداءنا كانوا يصلون من أجل قاتليهم , دليلاً على قوة تأثرهم بمحبة الله , وتكريمهم وتمجيدهم له . إذن فهذا التشبيه -- للناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت -- ليس مدعاة للإهانة , بل للحب , وليس دافعاً للتحقير , بل للتمجيد فى أعلى درجاته .


----------



## محمد على (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*

والله يا اسلام كلامك كويس ومقنع  الاخ شهد على نفسه بالحديث


----------



## fredyyy (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*

*.... علي*
*الاخ شهد على نفسه بالحديث *

*ماذا تقصد بهذة العبارة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*

++ عند إستخدام تشبيه ، فذلك لا يعنى التطابق ( مثلما ذهبت سيادتك ) ، بل يعنى وجود عنصر مشابهة ، يربط بين المشبه والمشبه به .
++++ والله ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل لنشبهه ونمثله به ، بل إننا نستخدم التشبيهات لتقريب الأمور الأعلى من عقولنا ، وننوه دائماً لأن التشبيه ، هو : مع الفارق . 

+++++ فمثلاً ، معجزة التجسد الإلهى --- أى إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت الذى هيأه لنفسه من أحشاء العذراء --- هو أمر يفوق عقول البشر ، لأنه معجزة إلهية لا يعرف بكيفية حدوثها إلاَّ  الله الذى صنعها ، فلكى نقربها من عقولنا المحدودة ، فإننا نشبهها بإتحاد النار بالحديد ، إذ لم يفقد الحديد طبيعته ، ولم تفقد النار طبيعتها ، ومع ذلك لا نستطيع أن نفصل بينهما ، ولا حتى فى أذهاننا ، لأن الذى يتغافل عن ذلك ، ويمسك الحديد ، فإنه يحترق بالنار المتحدة به . + ولكننا ننوه إلى أن هذا التشبيه هو : مع الفارق ، فلا اللاهوت نار ، ولا الناسوت حديد ، ولكنه تشبيه مع الفارق .

+++++ كذلك أيضاً ، نشبه الناسوت -- المتحد به اللاهوت -- بالحمل الوديع ، مع الفارق . + وأوجه الشبه هى الطبيعة الوديعة له ، وأيضاً كونه هو خروف الأضحية ، أى حمل الذبيحة الكفـّـارية ، التى تـُذبـَـح فداءً عن الآخرين ، وليس عن ذنب فعلته هى . فهذه هى أوجه الشبه . + ولكنه تشبيه وليس تطابق .

++++ إذن ، فمن السذاجة أن  يستحضر الإنسان لذهنه  المشبه به كله ، وليس نقطة التشبيه فقط ، إنها سذاجة عقلية ، تشبه ذلك الذى ظن بأن الذى ينادى على بضاعته قائلاً :- "" أهرام أهرام أهرام "" ، ظنه أنه يبيع أثارات (( أى أهرامات الجيزة ، وليس الجريدة ، أقولها لئلا لا يفهمها أحد )) ، إنها سذاجة عقلية ، على أحسن تقدير .
++++ أما إعتراض أحد الإخوة ، عن وصف الله بالوداعة ، فلا مجال للرد عليه ، لأن ذلك يعود للفرق بين نظرتنا نحن للإله الحقيقى ، وبين نظرته هو  له .
+++++ ومع ذلك نقول أن الذبيحة ، بغض النظر عن تشبيهاتها ، ليست هى اللاهوت ، لأنه لا يموت ولا يتغير بأى صورة من صور التغير . + بل إنها الناسوت الذى إتحد به اللاهوت بغير إختلاط ولا تحوُّلٍ ولاتغيير ولا إنفصال (( مثل إتحاد النار والحديد - مع الفارق )) ، فصار الفعل يـُـنسَـب ، أدبياً ومعنوياً ، للاهوت المتحد به ، وليس حرفياً .
+++++ وإن كان كلامى غير واضح ، فرجاء التكرم بتحديد النقطة أو النقاط الغير واضحة ، ليمكننى تلافيها ، ويكون لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## enass (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للرد على شبه الله يتشبه بخروف*

شكرا اخي ع الموضوع والشرح الوافي


----------

